# Google TV



## 356B

Originally Posted by HansomeFloyd 
Anybody else notice this at the bottom of the googletv page?

Available with compatible DISH Network receiver models only (ViP® 622, 722, 722k).

btw, the link above is incorrect. Should be - http://www.dishnetwork.com/googletv/
I picked this up over a Dish Support........WOW.......!!pusht!

:icon_band


----------



## jpfieber

I think they mean it is only fully compatible with talking to the DVR via the HDMI cable with those models, it will still do other basic tasks with other models, as it will with other satellite and cable boxes.


----------



## elbodude

Another link:

http://revue.logitech.com/MartiniWeb/digitalhome/answers?a_id=487

No 922? What gives?

179.99*

*Additional monthly fees will apply?


----------



## najaboy

elbodude said:


> Another link:
> 
> ...
> 
> No 922? What gives?
> 
> 179.99*
> 
> *Additional monthly fees will apply?


Solo 301 / 311 / 381 / 811
Solo ViP 211 / 211k / 411
Duo 322
Duo ViP222
Duo ViP222k

Solo DVR 501 / 508 / 510
Solo DVR 512
Solo DVR ViP612
DuoDVR 522 / 625
DuoDVR ViP622*
DuoDVR ViP722*
Duo DVR ViP722k*
*SlingLoaded DVR ViP922*

And yep, it incurs a $4 monthly fee.


----------



## sawmill

RE: REVUE COMPATIBILITY WITH DISH RECEIVER "VIP 922"...

Are efforts underway to support enhanced DVR functions with the Dish VIP 922 receiver? This is Dish's top-of-the-line receiver, and so far, it appears that it's being ignored. Literally, I'm being asked to get my older receiver back from Dish in order to get all of the Revue's features. I don't think this speaks well of either company.


----------



## 356B

http://revue.logitech.com/MartiniWeb/digitalhome/answers?a_id=487
I assume they updated this today......


----------



## zakelua

I picked up a revue today at bestbuy for the full $300 price. When i ran through setup the 922 receiver was not listed but i was able to search for "VIP 922" and the receiver was found. I'm able to pull up the guide, change channels and view content that has been recorded. Overall I'm really liking it. I'm going to test streaming .MKV files from my computer next. I'll try to answer any questions if you post them.


----------



## 356B

http://www.dishnetwork.com/GoogleTV/default.aspx#

Again.........no mention of the 922...... :alterhase this I presume is the recent, updated page ? I know the 922 is being used with this Revue device by some but for the web page to omit the 922 again...is not just interesting it's bazaar......!pepsi!

:icon_band


----------



## elbodude

I am using my Logitech Revue with my 922. Is seems to be working fine, obviously without the DVR integration. The problem begins when I shut everything off. When I power it all back on, I get everything except video from the 922. I can see the guide, info, and DVR screen. I can watch web video. I have to press the red reset button on the 922 to get the video back. Anybody having the same or similar issues?

thanks,
-elbo


----------

